# Nicknames Anyone?



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

So, I got to thinking, and I was curious if anyone else out there had nicknames for their pets? I have three mini donkeys and they have the stupidest nicknames. My jack, Tim's nicknames are; Timmy, Timothy, Timmy Tangas, Timmy Changas, Chimichangas, Timbit, Timberly, and Tiny Tim. I know stupid right?!
My one girl, Lilly, is also known as; Lillian, and Little Lilly.
The other girl, Ruby; Big Ruby, and Rubian. 
Just wanted to see what other kinds of nicknames people had for their pets! 
Oh, I also had a dog named Chocolate, and I only ever called him Chubby, or Chub-Butt.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Toby was Tobs. I used it so often he probably thought it was his real name.

Sasha didn't have one. which is surprising as she was a white/grey with long flowing mane and tail; she really stood out in a crowd!

Pepsi was Her Highness or Her Majesty.. 

Some of the others:

Punch was Baby. He was a 16hh Maxi-Cob, a solid wall of muscle, with a baby face, huge doe eyes with long white eyelashes and a sweet pink nose.

Lucifer was Luke then Duke. That may've been a name change rather than a nickname though! 

Gealach (moon) is part of a longer name and is shortened again to variations of either the first or last part, or Beamer - as in moonbeam.

Blaze is Blazer.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

My gelding becomes "payaso" (clown in Span.) when he indulges his curious side. 

Most horses I ride get called mom, mare, or bud. Not always related to their gender. They never object.


----------



## Frippet (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh gosh, my two girls have a whole slew of nicknames! But here are the most common PG-13 ones. 

Barbie - Bee, Barbara, Barb and Babs
Junebug - Bug, Buggy, and Juney.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

boots said:


> My gelding becomes "payaso" (clown in Span.) when he indulges his curious side.
> 
> Most horses I ride get called mom, mare, or bud. Not always related to their gender. They never object.


Same here! I call everyone buddy! Half of them are girls though!


----------



## NickJohnson (Nov 16, 2020)

My gelding is Thunderstorm - thunder, thunny, sometimes bunny


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

My Clyde X, Laddie, is a real challenge. I lovingly call him Bonehead, but that has morphed in to Bonesy, Laddie-bones, Bonesy-bear. Laddie-bear. My TWH Dixie is "You Little Dickens!" LOL!


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Cats.

We had a gray striped male "Reggie", a great mouser but would torture/kill anything, so we called him Hannibal Lecter or just Dr. Lecter, as well as Hoo-Hoo Hoovie, Hubort Hebort, Reggio Staccino, Regis, and a few others.
Who started this thread?

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> Cats.
> Who started this thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


LOL! Love those names! Same thing happens with me. I come up with a nickname for them, and then they get a nickname from the nickname and eventually it isn't even remotely close to the original name! 
I started the thread. "AbbySmith"


----------



## justdreamchasin (Oct 28, 2020)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I'm not the only one!! 
We call our barn dog Mikey "Michael" all the time!! One of the OTTBs, Kenny, is also called Kenneth a LOT.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

How about people?
A half century ago when I met my wife I called her "Boo Boo", she called me "Poop".
We were in a store, I was looking at phonograph records. I found one by Cab Calloway..."Who's Yehoodi". I'm looking down, I thought it was her approaching so I loudly said "Boo Boo! Look! Who's Yehoodi"! I look up and I'm staring at an Amish man, beard, straw hat, bib overalls. He says "Welllll...howdy doodie"! 
Few years ago in a grocery store a couple about our age...lady says "hand me that cereal, Poop". "Sure thing Boo Boo" he replies. 

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I have so many nicknames for people! I have literally renamed my sister. Her name is Alysha, but I only ever call her Aaliyah, drives my mom insane. My brother, Caleb, is called Chubby a LOT! I know...that is what I called my dog! LOL!
We also used to have a ram, my dad decided to name him Ram-A-Lamb-A-Ding-Dong. I know, it's stupid. We only ever called him Rammy.
Oh, before I forget, we have a big Great Pyrenees dog, named Lacey. She is seriously the stupidest dog you will ever meet. so her name is usually Dumb Dog, but we call her Gloria, or Glo a lot. Do not ask me where the name came from! I have no idea!


----------

